# 125 gal tank help



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

i bought a 125 gal with a real oak stand and canopy today for 400.00 it was a salt water tank but the shop cleaned it out,and i did not need filters and skimmer and the lights so they knocked the price down to shake it. i am going to reclean it,but i am checking for leaks myself even though the gave me a guarantee it was leak free... better safe than sorry. anyways i am moving my 2 10" and 2 7" from the 75 gal to this 125gal. i am going to move the rena xp3 from the 75 gal to the 125 tank and add an xp4 with 2 400gph powerheads . are there any problems with this setup? should i do more ? i also have anoth xp3 or xp2 i could move over if needed. also could i house 2 more 8-10" rbp in this tank without cramping the fish? i am going to get a meaner p for the 75 solo of course. so any suggestions there would be good to. here is 2 pics of the 125 i got today. i think i pulled this one out of my bum in other words i am a lucky s.o.b check the pics,and thaks for any input


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sounds like a solid setup man-
One thing will depend on your maitence as to if you are going to need more filtration.....

Hell of a deal ya got man-Looks really nice....


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

That is a great buy. I think you would be fine adding 2 more P's to the tank. Good luck with getting that bad boy started.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

i am afraid to move one of the established xps from the 75 to the 125 for the fact i might set off a ammonia spike in the 75. how can i avoid this issue?


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

sonicrx said:


> i am afraid to move one of the established xps from the 75 to the 125 for the fact i might set off a ammonia spike in the 75. how can i avoid this issue?


ALL DEPENDS ON WHAT YOU WILL BE KEEPING IN THE 75. IF IT IS WELL STOCKED THEN IT MIGHT BE AN ISSUE. IF YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO DO SO, I WOULD GET A NEW FILTER RUNNING ON THE 75 RIGHT AWAY.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

wow i completely did not think of that ... putting the new filter on the 75 haha i feel like an idiot! i mean they could stay stay in the 75 for awhile it is not like i have to move them right now. i could do that then maybe move the xp2 to the 125,and have 2 xp3's and an xp4 build up off the 75 for a bit then move the xp4 and 1 xp3 to the 125 so i would have a xp2,xp3,and an xp4 with 2 400 gph powerheads manning the 125 whil a xp3 takes care of the 75. i am only going to have 1 p in thier so that should be good for that tank . i am thinking either an elong or a manny for the 75 i think an xp3 could handle that load right?


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

sonicrx said:


> wow i completely did not think of that ... putting the new filter on the 75 haha i feel like an idiot! i mean they could stay stay in the 75 for awhile it is not like i have to move them right now. i could do that then maybe move the xp2 to the 125,and have 2 xp3's and an xp4 build up off the 75 for a bit then move the xp4 and 1 xp3 to the 125 so i would have a xp2,xp3,and an xp4 with 2 400 gph powerheads manning the 125 whil a xp3 takes care of the 75. i am only going to have 1 p in thier so that should be good for that tank . i am thinking either an elong or a manny for the 75 i think an xp3 could handle that load right?


An xp3 with weekly water changes should be good enough for one p in a 75, however i am a fan of extra filtration, due to the increased flexability it will give you when it comes time to change media in them.


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

> ALL DEPENDS ON WHAT YOU WILL BE KEEPING IN THE 75. IF IT IS WELL STOCKED THEN IT MIGHT BE AN ISSUE. IF YOU HAVE THE OPTION TO DO SO, I WOULD GET A NEW FILTER RUNNING ON THE 75 RIGHT AWAY.


...or you could do the opposite, fill your 125 and move the fish and filter over and then add a new filter to your 125 and when that is established, move it back to your 75 - depends on how long you want to wait to get that bad boy 125 up and running. That is a very nice oak cabinet/aquarium combo, your P's will love the extra space!








As for filter capacity, what are you using in the canister for bio-media?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

nice find sonic... that is a slick lookin setup. i think you'd be fine adding a couple more, personally, i think anything up to a dozen or so is good in a 125.

as far as the filters go, i like carbee's suggestion of moving the fish and your filters over to the 125 at the same time and then establishing a new filter on the 125 until you get a fish for your 75. i would be trying to get my fish into that tank asap, then i'd worry about getting the 75 ready for another fish.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> nice find sonic... that is a slick lookin setup. i think you'd be fine adding a couple more, personally, i think anything up to a dozen or so is good in a 125.
> 
> as far as the filters go, i like carbee's suggestion of moving the fish and your filters over to the 125 at the same time and then establishing a new filter on the 125 until you get a fish for your 75. i would be trying to get my fish into that tank asap, then i'd worry about getting the 75 ready for another fish.


my issue with moving the already established filters is that i think they would be small for the 125 xp2 and xp3. you think i will be fine doing that and just adding the new xp4 and leaving it like that,and just put the new xp3 on the 75? just worried ab out ammonia spike.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

putting all the filters on the 125 when you move your fish into there will keep the beneficial bacteria alive until you get a new fish for your 75, then you can just move whichever filter you want back to the 75 when you put that fish in there and you shouldn't have to worry about a mini cycle.

the filters may be too small to run on the 125 on their own, but you aren't really putting them on their to filter the tank, only to keep the bacteria alive or to seed the new filter with bacteria. i start out all of my new filters for new tanks on my big tank to help seed the bio media, that way i can just move the filter to the new tank when it's ready to help speed up the cycling process.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

that's a nice tank, and a steal with the canopy.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> putting all the filters on the 125 when you move your fish into there will keep the beneficial bacteria alive until you get a new fish for your 75, then you can just move whichever filter you want back to the 75 when you put that fish in there and you shouldn't have to worry about a mini cycle.
> 
> the filters may be too small to run on the 125 on their own, but you aren't really putting them on their to filter the tank, only to keep the bacteria alive or to seed the new filter with bacteria. i start out all of my new filters for new tanks on my big tank to help seed the bio media, that way i can just move the filter to the new tank when it's ready to help speed up the cycling process.


will i get a spike in ammonia if i just throw the established filters,and fish into the 125? ,and should i move the gravel or just get new gravel like i want to?


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

> will i get a spike in ammonia if i just throw the established filters,and fish into the 125? ,and should i move the gravel or just get new gravel like i want to?


The majority of your bio filter is in your canisters - your gravel, although it contains some beneficial bacteria (aerobic), would not have an impact on creating an ammonia spike if you wish to choose new gravel when you do your 125 setup. Do make sure to throughly wash the new gravel prior to putting it in your 125 - I usually use a strainer and put the gravel in the strainer and let water rinse through the gravel. If you choose to do this right before you fill the aquarium, make sure you use water near the temperature of your aquarium water, if you use cold water it will take a bit of time for the gravel bed to "warm" to your aquarium temperature. You may get some residual cloudiness from the new gravel but that will filter out in a day or so. You can also use the water from your existing 75 and put it in the 125 and top up with fresh water. Prior to your move make sure to stop feeding the fish a few days before so they get all "pooped out"...and wait a couple of days to feed after you move them into the 125. When you start feeding start with small meals so your filters bio media will not be stressed. I would recommend that you look into using Rena Bio Chem Stars for your bio media in your new filters - they have a HUGE surface area for bacterial growth. One last thing...make sure to take lots of photos so we all can see the transition!
All the best


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

i use rena bio chem stars and fluval biomax cylinders . i am going to hook the new filters up to the 75 while i get the tank to temp and the rock i want on the bottom. not sure what to use yet


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

sonicrx said:


> i use rena bio chem stars and fluval biomax cylinders . i am going to hook the new filters up to the 75 while i get the tank to temp and the rock i want on the bottom. not sure what to use yet


I know alot of people debate whether to use sand or gravel - if you like the look of sand but want the ease of gravel vacuuming then check out CaribSea Super Naturals "Rio Grande". It is a beautiful natural gravel that brings out the natural colours in your fish. You can view it on their website.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

if i were you i'd move as much filtration as possible to the new tank and move the fish. if your filters are already handling the bio load on the 75g you really shouldnt have a problem. if you get some bigger filters you can always use some of the media from the older filter.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

well i just hooked up the new xp4 to the 75 with the already established xp3 and xp2 . how long you think it would take to get the xp4 bio ready ? i mean have benefical bactreria growing in it.



carbee said:


> i use rena bio chem stars and fluval biomax cylinders . i am going to hook the new filters up to the 75 while i get the tank to temp and the rock i want on the bottom. not sure what to use yet


I know alot of people debate whether to use sand or gravel - if you like the look of sand but want the ease of gravel vacuuming then check out CaribSea Super Naturals "Rio Grande". It is a beautiful natural gravel that brings out the natural colours in your fish. You can view it on their website.








[/quote]

i am going to check my lfs for this stuff looks very nice thanks


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

sonicrx said:


> well i just hooked up the new xp4 to the 75 with the already established xp3 and xp2 . how long you think it would take to get the xp4 bio ready ? i mean have benefical bactreria growing in it.


The quickest way to get the new filter established would be to mix some of your bio-media (Chem Stars) from your established Xp3 or Xp2 into the bio basket of your new Xp4, you should be good to go within a week.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

here is an update . got the gravel i wanted put in transfered 35 gallons from the 75 and added another 35 gallons of treated water. on sunday and started a new rena xp3 on it with a smart heater to get the temp where i wanted it on the new 125 tank. i also started running the xp4 on the 75 gal. monday temp was spot on so i took the established xp3 and xp2 and transfered almost half the media into each of the new xp filters , so the 125 is running a new xp3 with half of the media form the established xp3 from the 75 ,and the xp4 which is running on the 75 gal tank has now got half of the established media from the xp2. today tuesday the 5th i ran a quick water test,and i am showing a between 0 ppm to .25ppm ammonia level. looks like just a hint ,or my eyes could be playing a tricks on me that is how slight the nitrites are if there really is any... so i have now added the stumps (plastic) from the 75 to the 125 as they may house some good bacteria on or in them,and added my 2 rapheal cats. to get things going a bit more ,as thursday approaches i am thinking on moving everything over to the new tank. any thoughts on this method? should i be doing anything different? please help out


----------

